# LG HB4 30A 1500mAh 18650 Bench Test Results...a fantastic 30A battery, beats HB6 when pulsed



## Alex (25/11/15)

LG HB4 30A 1500mAh 18650 Bench Test Results...a fantastic 30A battery, beats HB6 when pulsed!

submitted 6 hours ago * by Mooch315

These cells were graciously donated for testing by Origin Vape. Thank you!

Bottom Line: In my opinion, this is a fantastic performing true 30A continuous discharge current (CDR) cell that runs as cool as the HB6. While its high amp continuous discharge performance is below that of the HB6, it beats the HB6 when pulsed. It can be pulsed (5s on/30s off) at up to 60A without overheating but its small capacity means that the voltage starts dropping quickly. This is the better cell for vaping at very high current levels

Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...tic-30a-battery-beats-hb6-when-pulsed.714620/[1]

All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/[2]

Actual current ratings and the Safety Grades table for all the batteries I have tested: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ades-picking-a-safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447[3]

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch (25/11/15)

These look absolutely fantastic!!! 

I seriously hope that some vendors get these in stock soon!!!
Check out the latest table to see how ridiculously amazing they are!
and a big thanks to @Alex for the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (26/11/15)

Alex said:


> LG HB4 30A 1500mAh 18650 Bench Test Results...a fantastic 30A battery, beats HB6 when pulsed!
> 
> submitted 6 hours ago * by Mooch315
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong w/LGs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (26/11/15)

Yeah but 1500 mah, that's way low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

